# Microcytoic Indices Elev. MCV



## ruthan (Jan 14, 2010)

I am in need of some guidance.  I am unsure on how to go about looking up a diagnosis for "microcytoic Indices Elev. MCV....can anyone out there point me in the right direction????


----------



## kmhall (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you mean micro cytic?  If so, you might look under findings, abnormal, red blood cells.


----------

